# Sage barista express vs barista pro



## Turner19901 (Jul 10, 2020)

Hi all,

My first post so forgive me if I miss anything out!

I will soon be getting one of the above 2 machines and have compared everything I know about them, including watching the few comparison videos there are online.

Besides things like the quicker heat up time, improved grind settings and lcd display compared to pressure gauge amongst other things, is there anything that anyone who has owned one or both of these machines could tell me which will help my decision?

Just wondering as the pro is currently available for £600 and the express is £550!

Thanks

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dutchy101 (Jun 12, 2020)

I don't own either, have never used either, but reckon for the sake of £50 I think the Pro wins every time.


----------



## LJDUK (Aug 25, 2020)

I own a Barista express and would definitely opt for the Pro next time. £50 difference isn't a lot and you get the improved grinder as well


----------



## 24774 (Mar 8, 2020)

Turner19901 said:


> Besides things like the quicker heat up time, improved grind settings and lcd display compared to pressure gauge amongst other things, is there anything that anyone who has owned one or both of these machines could tell me which will help my decision?


 Information on the two here:

https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/topic/49433-barista-express-vs-barista-pro/?do=embed


----------



## Debs WJ (Nov 10, 2021)

I'm concerned in some threads people complain the cup warmer doesn't warm the cup well on the Pro so the coffee ends up at a lower temperature to the Barista Express. Is this a problem if people like a hot coffee?


----------



## ImthatGuy (Dec 4, 2015)

Debs WJ said:


> I'm concerned in some threads people complain the cup warmer doesn't warm the cup well on the Pro so the coffee ends up at a lower temperature to the Barista Express. Is this a problem if people like a hot coffee?


 Not for me (Pro owner). I run one or two shots of water into the cup to heat the group head before pulling the real shot. That warms the cup as well as the head.

The Pro only heats the water as you're pulling the shot and the block heats very quickly - the top doesn't work as a cup warmer for that reason. On the Express, it takes longer for the block to heat so there's a chance of the top of the machine to get warmer.


----------

